# I am in deep shock



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Ted has never been food agressive, but today I tried to take a bone off him and his growled at me - I tried again and he then give a half hearted snap at me......
Why would he suddenly be like this???


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Animal instinct I suppose. My cav did the same although it was only ever over a bone. He never did it with anything else.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think it's a bone thing, they are just so valued, I'd just work on taking it away, keep doing it he"ll be ok x


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you - I will keep on trying........I was wondering if it was because he has not been neutered...
Naughty boy


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

I also tried to take a bone away from Beau and he clamped his jaws around it. I realised my mistake and he was very willing to "swap" it for a piece of cheese. I think it is far better that he relinquishes things willingly rather than feel he must defend them from me.


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

puppylove said:


> I also tried to take a bone away from Beau and he clamped his jaws around it. I realised my mistake and he was very willing to "swap" it for a piece of cheese. I think it is far better that he relinquishes things willingly rather than feel he must defend them from me.


I must admit that was how I finally got it off him - i know it sounds silly but I have even held a bone for Ted before, while he chewed it - talk about lazy!

Thats why it was such a shock - nothing has been off limits before


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I was taught at puppy classes to offer them their food then take it up and the re-offer it etc...so they got used to having food taken off them and that you are the provider...however more recently I have been told you should never take food off a dog as their instinct will always been to guard it....I have to say I am a bit confused as to which is right as they are both so plausible


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Personally I do not agree with the idea of taking a dogs food away and putting it back then taking it away again all I see that doing is causing the dog stress and making it anxious and therefore likely to show guarding behaviour. I would always leave any of my animals to eat in peace. I feel the same with a bone really unless for safety reasons you really need to remove it. At puppy training we were taught the swap method which worked for low value toys but Hattie was not keen to give up bones. I now do not give bones as it causes too much guarding betweem Hattie and Minton. They quite hapilly give up hide chews, stag bars and dental chews so they make do with those.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I too do not see the need to take something away fom your dog once you hav given it to them. Imagine how we would feel if someone came along and kept taking your food away.....I know I would bite them 
I make sure my of has plenty of time and his own space to enjoy a bone, usually in the garden. When it's time to give up the bone I just call him inside and then go out and retrieve the bone. It saves creating a potential situation.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I agree, I always taught my children to stay away from my dog when he had a bone. I think animal instinct just takes over, now I leave mine in peace to eat their bones outside and don't worry about ever removing them


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

One of my dogs guards bones (Libby) the other doesn't, I can take anything away from Teddy. I think we made her worse as my husband would take the bone away if she growled, we should have swapped it for some other high value item. If I keep ownership of the bone its not a problem ( keep my hand on it while she chews it).


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

The first time I gave Millie a bone, she was only tiny and I took it away soon after having given it. Only took it and returned it straight back, not literally take it away. I did it a couple of times.

I can take most things away from Millie now, never growls. Mind, if it was a dead rabbit found in the par,, she'd probably take it and run away keeping me completely at arms length.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

It's very normal. I think a bone is the ultimate high value treat and I always make sure Biscuit is left undisturbed with one. He's good with his usual food though. x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think this is another case of knowing your own dog...Betty has never growled when i have taken anything off her, including bones...Ted hasn't either so far but is far more food orientated...I wonder if this makes difference.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Think of how you would like it if you were served a meal and then someone came and took it away again - even if they then gave it back it would not take many repetitions before you started to get quite edgy when they came near you when you were eating. I am pretty sure it would not take long for you to shout at them - which the dog equivalent is to growl - it is the only way they can communicate they are not happy with what you are doing.

A bone is the equivalent of the nicest treat ever - maybe a huge bar of chocolate - again I would be quite likely to get snappy if someone tried to take that off me!

Leaving dogs in peace when they are eating is the best way to get happy relaxed dogs. If you do need to take things from them then swapping is the best way to go.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes quite if I had a nice big bar of chocolate on me and someone took it away I might well growl or bite them!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I understand all that but I would still like to be able to take something off my dogs if I didn't have anything readily to swop.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well I suppose different people have different expectations. I was told by my parents as a child never to take a bone off a dog, any dog including our own. It's something that's stuck with me and I have always left my dogs in peace with their bones and I taught my own children to do the same.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I understand all that but I would still like to be able to take something off my dogs if I didn't have anything readily to swop.


I agree it can sometimes be necessary to take things without the time to arrange a swap - but if you have built up trust by swapping and the dog is comfortable with you around them they should allow this.

Molly used to guard things when I first got her (it was one of the reasons she was rehomed) I removed the tension and stopped challenging her for things and after only a few weeks she managed to climb and get hold of a strip of tablets - as she was more relaxed around me I was able to call her to me and she willingly gave them to me - at which point we went to the kitchen to get her a biscuit reward!

One thing she has never guarded is her food bowl - but I make a point of sometimes going near her bowl when she is eating to add some tasty treats to it to make sure she remains comfortable with me near the bowl and reduce the chance of her developing guarding of her bowl.


----------

